# Thiết Kế Nội Thất Căn Hộ Quận 8 Dự Án Topaz Elite



## qiconcept (22/4/22)

Diện tích rộng lớn của ngôi nhà không quyết định được vẻ đẹp của nó. Mà nằm ở việc sắp xếp và thiết kế nội thất bên trong có hài hòa và khoa học hay không. Một không gian mang vẻ đẹp tiện nghi và thoải mái mang lại cảm giác thư thái cho gia chủ. Thiết kế nội thất căn hộ quận 8 dự án Topaz Elite chính là một không gian nội thất như vậy. Hãy cùng Qi Concept ghé thăm dự án căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ sau đây nhé!




Khi bước chân vào căn hộ, bạn sẽ cảm thấy ngay vẻ đẹp tinh tế và trang nhã. Sử dụng tone màu trắng – xám cho toàn bộ không gian. Điểm nhấn là những mảng tường bo tròn hơi hướng Color Block. Mang lại cảm giác uyển chuyển, nhẹ nhàng.
Nội dung bài viết

Thiết kế nội thất căn hộ quận 8 cho phòng khách
Góc ăn uống của gia đình gia chủ 
Thiết kế nội thất căn bếp chữ L Topaz Elite
Phòng ngủ Master trong thiết kế nội thất căn hộ Quận 8
Phòng ngủ nhỏ với thiết kế tiết kiệm không gian
Khu vực giặt đồ tiện ích
*Thiết kế nội thất căn hộ quận 8 cho phòng khách*
Với diện tích hạn chế, KTS Qi Concept đã tính toán bố trí nội thất khoa học và tạo sự thông thoáng cho không gian. Bộ ghế sofa màu xám được đặt sát tường. Cùng với sự phối màu ấn tượng của gối và thảm họa tiết. Kệ tivi chất liệu MDF chống ẩm màu trắng và kệ trang trí mang lại sự hài hòa cho không gian.
Cửa sổ lớn hướng sáng và kết hợp với đèn trần trang trí lạ mắt. Qi Concept khéo léo bố trí thêm một vài chậu cây xanh gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Tổng thể không gian mang tính thẩm mỹ cao, lại tiện nghi và đảm bảo sức khỏe.












*Góc ăn uống của gia đình gia chủ *
Liền kề với phòng khách là không gian ăn uống của thiết kế nội thất căn hộ quận 8. Bộ bàn ghế với tone màu trắng – xám và kiểu dáng đơn giản. Mảng tường màu pastel có đèn led. Kết hợp với gương trang trí hình bầu dục. Không gian được biến hóa sáng sủa và rộng rãi hơn.




Kệ giày được bố trí cạnh lối ra vào với thiết kế âm tường, kịch trần và sử dụng cửa vách độc đáo. Tạo sự tiện ích cũng như giúp toàn căn hộ luôn gọn gàng, ngăn nắp.








*Thiết kế nội thất căn bếp chữ L Topaz Elite*
Hệ bếp chữ L với tủ bếp trên và dưới đầy đủ tiện nghi. Tone màu trắng cũng được sử dụng cho tổng thể khu vực bếp. Tạo sự đồng bộ cho toàn bộ căn hộ Topaz Elite Quận 8. Điểm nhấn là màu gỗ sáng cho khu vực kệ tủ gia vị, cùng với màu xanh cho phần trung gian của hai tủ bếp. Sự kết hợp giữa màu lạnh và sự ấm áp của gỗ điều hòa sự cân bằng cho khu vực nấu nướng.
















*Phòng ngủ Master trong thiết kế nội thất căn hộ Quận 8*
Toàn bộ không gian phòng ngủ Master sử dụng tone màu nâu pastel và màu trắng. Tone màu nhẹ nhàng trầm tính này mang lại cảm giác thoải mái và đảm bảo một giấc ngủ ngon cho gia chủ. Khu vực bàn làm việc được sắp đặt khoa học, hướng sáng. Đảm bảo một không gian chất lượng cho cả việc nghỉ ngơi và làm việc. Tủ kệ trang trí với hệ thống đèn led tạo sự hiện đại, tiện nghi cho không gian. Tủ âm tường kịch trần luôn luôn là giải pháp cho những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ. Tranh trang trí treo tường chính là điểm nhấn nghệ thuật độc đáo cho phòng ngủ này.




























*Phòng ngủ nhỏ với thiết kế tiết kiệm không gian*
Không gian phòng ngủ nhỏ có diện tích hạn chế. Chính vì vậy, Qi Concept chỉ sử dụng những nội thất thật sự cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, để không gian bớt nhàm chán, tranh nghệ thuật được điểm xuyến để phòng ngủ sinh động và có sức sống hơn. Cửa sổ nhỏ nhưng vẫn đầy đủ ánh sáng, đảm bảo sức khỏe cho gia chủ.




















*Khu vực giặt đồ tiện ích*




——————–





Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) – 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 – Phòng Sales)
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

